# KVFIT.com Journal - Just Quit my Job! Online Coaching & Prepping Full Time Worldwide



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I know I've been off the radar for a few weeks but things are back on a roll!

I'm really excited to share that I'm finally going to go all-in with my endeavours in the fitness industry; I'm making big developments with my online coaching and prep, and will be working with athletes internationally (one-on-one personal training with my client base around the world). I finally made the decision to leave e-commerce completely; it's a big step considering I've been involved in e-commerce business for over a decade but it's definitely time for big changes, big dreams and big risks.

I'm now prepping full time to begin with, I've just booked flights (open ended for the time being) to Egypt for the next few weeks, before heading back to the UK for my next competition (currently in contest prep haha!). Next comp will potentially be 29th August (SFN Expo Glasgow) with potential European and Worlds qualifier.

Monday I'll be heading out to Egypt to touch base with my client base out there.

September I'll be heading out to Olympia in Las Vegas with the 5% team and will be out there for a few weeks.

This is probably a really unique and crazy little journal to come, I've never been so excited and inspired to take big risks and jump into the deep end with my endeavours. Possibly the biggest career 'change' I've ever made. Here's to new beginnings! I'll try to keep this updated as regularly as possible. Will be VERY interesting to see how I manage to prep myself and others whilst travelling and adjusting to different timezones and resources (food prep etc)..

Here goes!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Can I get a milk jug doe


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

travelling the world doing something you love. that's amazing! good luck, same goes for that other 5% guy who posted on here yesterday, its a shame theres so many bell ends on this forum that put people down. was cringe worthy to read the bitterness of people


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

icamero1 said:


> travelling the world doing something you love. that's amazing! good luck, same goes for that other 5% guy who posted on here yesterday, its a shame theres so many bell ends on this forum that put people down. was cringe worthy to read the bitterness of people


What? Noway... it's sad isn't it. Just jealousy... people who are bitter about things need to address personal issues. **** that... be happy, follow your dreams, surround yourself with POSITIVE vibes and ignore the ones that just need to put others down to make themselves feel better about themselves! :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good luck with your new move.

What part of Egypt are you traveling to. I found a brilliant little gym in Port Said to train in.

Fitness Time Gym


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow good luck!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome, will be great to follow this. :thumbup1:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

All the best hun :thumb:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

icamero1 said:


> travelling the world doing something you love. that's amazing! good luck, same goes for that other 5% guy who posted on here yesterday, its a shame theres so many bell ends on this forum that put people down. was cringe worthy to read the bitterness of people


Sense of humour failure

Good luck Kristina


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Sense of humour failure
> 
> Good luck Kristina


Bet he's a laugh at a party


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Best a luck @Kristina  follow your dreams! life's really too short not to...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Not wishing you luck cos you are making your own right now, but I will wish you health, hope and happiness.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

BrahmaBull said:


> Bet he's a laugh at a party


can imagine him being the one moaning because the music is to loud


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

All the best and good luck


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Good luck hope it works out, wouldn't dare give up my day job.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

good luck and enjoy living the dream.


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Very brave and best of luck with it 1:
> 
> Can I ask you something out of interest though and it's not at all an attack as you've clearly stated you're a natural athlete which I accept but will you be prepping natural athletes only? I just ask as so many competitors are keen to try aas for even bikini these days that how will you deal with questions your clients that may ask for guidance on using? Just the other week a guy I know who preps was shaking his head in dismay as a new client of his who just started training recently and wants to compete has already asked the question!


Thanks girl!

No offence taken and since the beginning of time I have ALWAYS said on this forum that I'm very open and keen to be 100% real with people despite the fact that there's always muppets who think they know everything etc... I've always stayed true to my word and will be glad to answer your question as best as possible. 

As of 4 weeks ago my supplement protocol has evolved. Please interpret that as you wish (to all of you lot on the forums who know me; if you wish to have discussions with me about anything, feel free to give me a shout!). Please don't follow up about this in my thread.

With regards to working with athletes, I work with both natural and assisted athletes. I do NOT work with any athlete who I feel is making wrong, immature, or careless decisions about their training or diet. However, I have a very solid support network for athletes in all categories of competition, regardless of their goals and personal choices.

If anyone contacts me with 'silly' questions that I disagree with, I simply don't work with them and will refuse to advise them because I have my own morals that I feel very strongly about.

Hope that answers your question!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

What's the charges? Do we get daily pics for motivation?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I genuinely think you'll go far in the competing world which will only bolster your online business further, so good on you for taking the plunge


Thank you so much and I'm so glad you think so, really means a lot!  xx


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck Kristina. I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That's great news!

Fortune favours the brave :thumb:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Very impressive


----------



## _Oscar_ (Jun 21, 2015)

Good luck!!

Having the courage to make the initial career move is often the biggest hurdle. Once you make that commitment it's almost unbelievable the good fortune that comes your way to help you achieve your goals.

Self-belief goes a very long way in life and you clearly have that to have made this move.

I have no doubt you will be successful. :thumbup1:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Good luck! I'm considering doing a similar kind of thing with regard to day job and venturing self employed... It's a big step but will always workout better in the long run given a degree of effort that you've shown so far!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Good on you girl.

Just need to ditch Piano and you are all set.

Just kidding.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> Good on you girl.
> 
> Just need to ditch Piano and you are all set.
> 
> Just kidding.


Your not kidding.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Your not kidding.


is that a question or a statement?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> is that a question or a statement?


There was no question mark


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well that went down better than @Dazarms thread, which was saying pretty much the same thing but in a different way.

:lol:


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Wishing you all the best


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> There was no question mark


Apostrophe and an e.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Eeeesh... so it's been a crazy but awesome first day here in Egypt and going really well do far!

Loving the culture here in Cairo, staying in a gorgeous apartment, all amenities and gyms galore! My network out here are pretty extensive; will be meeting owners of pretty much most of the biggest gym chains here including Diesel Gym, Smart Gym, Gold's, Eight Gym and more..

First day was yesterday (Tuesday landed at 4am in the morning), essentially got 'home' after the flight had 'breakfast' before crashing out for a quick nap for a few hours before having my pre-workout meal and heading to the local World Gym for a push sesh (listed the training sesh below).

Straight after training wen't for a quick meeting at the stunning Fairmont Hotel with a potential client who owns a supplement store chain and wants to run a marketing campaign (shooting with me as the featured athlete in video and stills). Still to be confirmed but looks promising. A couple of other meetings postponed with the owner of Gold's Gym, excited about that.

Really excited about something very interesting; will be meeting the producer of a bodybuilding TV show out here in Egypt called 'The Show' starring Lazar Angelov, Michelle Lewin, Sergi Constance, Simeon Panda, Ulisses, Jaco De Bruyn, Laura Danielz, Tavi Castro and Laura Renee Calderon..

Check it out:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-SHOW/235013993360795
http://www.theshow.co/ 
Will keep you guys updated on that..!

Yesterday also met and had consultation with two new clients that I'll be working very closely with, personal training every day with them (a LOT of specialised training required with them) and online coaching when I'm leaving Egypt. Will be long-term clients every time I return back here.

Soooo I think that's about everything for the 'first' day yesterday, was a productive day to say the least!

I'll make a post up later I think to update on today's journal. Ideally want to be updating this journal daily if possible (don't like being a day behind with these things).

So far so good! Generally posting things up on my Facebook or Instagram pages if you're curious to follow:

Facebook: www.facebook.com/kvfitness

Instagram: www.instagram.com/kristinavassilieva

- SCOTTISH GRAND PRIX: COMPETITION PREP NOTES -

- Before this prep started, my off-season max weight was 78kg (was still reasonably lean at that weight and this was the weight that I reverse-dieted up to, after my first show in April (Portsmouth).

- Current weight hovering around 72-73kg.

- 7 weeks out from the Scottish Grand Prix (SFN Expo) Glasgow 29th August.

- Energy generally great, strength not too bad but some days lagging. Bench definitely gone down (latest 1RM was 102.5kg) but at this stage I'm hitting about 80k for 3-5 reps and feels like a struggle. Squat 1RM was 110kg but down to about 90kg for 3 reps.

- Generally throughout my prep I focus on a lot of heavy lifting, low rep sets to retain strength and subsequently lean mass. Volume sets are always included of course but usually will be reverse pyramid sets or drop sets on the last set or two of an exercise. I stick to compounds as always, but sometimes do finish sessions off on machines for isolation where necessary.

- Training program: PPL (rest days not scheduled, taken when needed).

- TRAINING: PUSH -

BB Bench
5 sets of 3
3 sets of 8
(Failure/forced reps second to last set)

(Pause-reps on last set)

Pec Flye
5 sets of 12-15
(Failure/forced reps last 2 sets + Drop set last set)

DB Lateral Raise
4 dropsets of:
Heavy (cheat reps where necessary) x10 reps dropset to:
30 reps using 20-rep max and burning out last 10 reps as partials to absolute failure

High Cable Rear Delts
4 sets of 20

EZ Prone Skull Crushers

4 sets of 6-8
Superset with Close Grip EZ Press - AMRAP

Abs: Toes to Bar
3 sets of 8-10 reps


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Doing very well. Congratulations.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

All the best with your future endeavours. "you reap what you sow". :thumb


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats you certainly have a whirlwind lifestyle :thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very brave move, but I'm sure it will work for you.

It must be an amazing feeling doing something you love and have so much passion for as a living.

you will go very far!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

So crazy during Ramadan haha.. essentially throughout this month the whole country lives a nocturnal lifestyle based around their fasting/eating times so generally most people have all their social and business meetings from around 9pm onwards, then sleep around 6am for the first part of the day!

It's pretty strange and even things like events I'll be attending are all scheduled in the middle of the night. It's screwing with my comfort zone and routine a little... but it's okay, it's definitely worth the shift.

The great thing is that during the day, places like the gyms are so empty and awesome to train in... but then a couple of times we've gone to train with friends and the gyms are PACKED around midnight (any time after 7:30pm it seems the whole city just comes to life).

Pretty cool though... It's almost like you can pretty much "have fun" (anything you want or need, you can go and do at any time of day or night).

I'm still trying to stick to a reasonable sleeping pattern although tonight I've been invited for some networking events and meetings, and also a huge crossfit games competition that all kicks off at 9pm onwards. Looks like I'll be up into the early hours of the morning arrrh!!

So cool, this competition will be hosted at one of the best gyms here, on the rooftop level... gym has 4 floors and the top one is an open roof setup with crossfit equipment and assault courses. Should be interesting!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kristina said:


> So crazy during Ramadan haha.. essentially throughout this month the whole country lives a nocturnal lifestyle based around their fasting/eating times so generally most people have all their social and business meetings from around 9pm onwards, then sleep around 6am for the first part of the day!
> 
> It's pretty strange and even things like events I'll be attending are all scheduled in the middle of the night. It's screwing with my comfort zone and routine a little... but it's okay, it's definitely worth the shift.
> 
> ...


Glad you are enjoying the place.

I do like that about Egypt. Shops etc stay open really late! Only downside is supplements etc are expensive there..

The Hotel we were staying at put on a massive buffet when the sun went down for Ramadan. Good time to fill up on protein calories!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Honestly it sounds awesome, something I'd love to do! Travel and be a big character in the whole scene!

Brave move leaving your e-commerce but as Lorian said fortune favours the brave.

Good luck!!


----------



## kknozarek (Jul 10, 2015)

AAS & PED's are nice and cheap down in Egypt aren't they Kristina? And pharma grade aswell!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds a lot more interesting than most going on here lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

kknozarek said:


> AAS & PED's are nice and cheap down in Egypt aren't they Kristina? And pharma grade aswell!


Haha... hellyeah this place has just about anything you could possibly want. I'm stocking up on goodies like a kid in a penny sweet store; got my onabotulinumtoxin that will save me hundreds...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Glad you are enjoying the place.
> 
> I do like that about Egypt. Shops etc stay open really late! Only downside is supplements etc are expensive there..
> 
> The Hotel we were staying at put on a massive buffet when the sun went down for Ramadan. Good time to fill up on protein calories!


Yeah, the supps here are ridiculously overpriced... it's actually shocking. Anyone could make an absolute killing if that was their business around here.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Yeah, the supps here are ridiculously overpriced... it's actually shocking. Anyone could make an absolute killing if that was their business around here.


I paid around 60 pounds for 2.5kg tub of basic whey protein.....nightmare. But I also picked up some proteins bars. 12 for around 7 pounds,which is really good compared to UK prices.

What's the security situation like in Cairo now? Have you been affected at all?


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

Kristina, if you had only one sentence to say to a female who is a fitness enthusiast with goals of having that 'beach bod' but is terrified of weights because she might get 'bulky' (lovely insult to us guys who are trying to get 'bulky'), but goes hard on the cardio yet doesn't want to count calories/macros and instead chooses to 'eat instinctively' and when she lifts weights it's no more than 5kg dumbells, what would you say? It's for my sister so the literal thing you say is what will come out of my mouth when I see her.

Have seen your site and am convinced you are what she needs but right now if I can get that fear out of her head that would be the first step in the right direction


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Kristina are you not updating this any longer? Was looking forward to following your journey! How is egypt going?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

A1243R said:


> @Kristina are you not updating this any longer? Was looking forward to following your journey! How is egypt going?


Hey hey! Argh sorry - to be honest it just became so busy for me since getting started full time that I inevitably fell out of the journal because I was struggling to find the time to sit down and commit to it every day or even every few days when I'm getting involved in projects, new clients, but then also trying to get lots of sleep and recovery for my own training and results (I'm currently 4 weeks out from my next competition - the Scottish Grand Prix on 29th August at the SFN expo).

Unfortunately this is also the same reason I was a bit reluctant to start my own training and diet journals here on UKM because I just know I wouldn't be able to keep up with things. I'd love to have more hours in the day hehe...

I've returned back to the UK about a week ago or so. It was one hell of an amazing trip and made some fantastic contacts out there and a few awesome clients that I'll be working with online (I try to keep the majority of my work to online coaching so that I can travel to see clients abroad or make sure that I can work with flexibility based just about anywhere I choose to go!). From experience, I've learned that Skyping and in general working with athletes online works perfectly, so far never had any issues.

Next stop will be LA and Las Vegas in September and will stay out there all month for the Olympia too, will be out there with 5% throughout the expo. Can't wait!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Hey hey! Argh sorry - to be honest it just became so busy for me since getting started full time that I inevitably fell out of the journal because I was struggling to find the time to sit down and commit to it every day or even every few days when I'm getting involved in projects, new clients, but then also trying to get lots of sleep and recovery for my own training and results (I'm currently 4 weeks out from my next competition - the Scottish Grand Prix on 29th August at the SFN expo).
> 
> Unfortunately this is also the same reason I was a bit reluctant to start my own training and diet journals here on UKM because I just know I wouldn't be able to keep up with things. I'd love to have more hours in the day hehe...
> 
> ...


Sounds great, id love to be going to the Olympias but until im 21 it isn't worth me going to LA / Vegas - looking to do it for my 21st next year :thumb:

I'm sure you'll have a good time, you feeling good about the show in 4 weeks?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

uhitmeudie said:


> Kristina, if you had only one sentence to say to a female who is a fitness enthusiast with goals of having that 'beach bod' but is terrified of weights because she might get 'bulky' (lovely insult to us guys who are trying to get 'bulky'), but goes hard on the cardio yet doesn't want to count calories/macros and instead chooses to 'eat instinctively' and when she lifts weights it's no more than 5kg dumbells, what would you say? It's for my sister so the literal thing you say is what will come out of my mouth when I see her.
> 
> Have seen your site and am convinced you are what she needs but right now if I can get that fear out of her head that would be the first step in the right direction


Heya!

She most certainly shouldn't be afraid to lift weights and if she builds a strong foundation with solid lean mass, her shape will improve dramatically. Without lean mass, she will never have the curves and the shape in all the right places; those tight areas such as tight abs, solid glutes, sexy and defined legs and arms... that is not something that we are gifted with by default. Those are the things we BUILD and work hard for. If she continues to favour the treadmill for the rest of her life, she will most probably always look the same and won't see a difference in physique, except perhaps looking skinnier, but softer.

If she wants to look defined, tight and 'fit', then she will have to give up her hang-ups and lift weights. It is simply NOT in our genes to get 'bulky' - if it were that easy and that quick, it wouldn't be the battle that we know it to be. We spend years working hard at our physique because it TAKES years. She won't wake up one morning and find that she suddenly looks too bulky, that's for sure.

Tell her to start out with 2-3 sessions of weight training per week (and if she really likes her cardio, sure but try to cut down on it if she can)... but she MUST make sure she's eating at least maintenance and not starving herself of nutrients that will aid recovery but more importantly growth and maintenance of her muscle mass that she trains hard to attain.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Sounds great, id love to be going to the Olympias but until im 21 it isn't worth me going to LA / Vegas - looking to do it for my 21st next year :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a good time, you feeling good about the show in 4 weeks?


Will be my first time actually, should be an interesting experience woo!

I'm pretty excited about next comp, staying on track but admittedly some sessions training have been really tough and there have been times I've just not wanted to be there, have felt like crying. have been sore head to toe, but still powering through just keeping consistent.

Time flies... hoping to come in much tighter this time so this is definitely crunch time. Finding this prep a bit harder than my first but all going well. I also owe a lot of that to my other half who keeps me going through the tough times, which is something not everyone has for their support system (for my first prep I pretty much did everything on my own too).


----------

